# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron to talk to teaparty gathering - looks like it will be live streamed at CNN

## theczar1776

http://live.cnn.com/

----------


## sailingaway

thanks. Do you know if that is eastern time?

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

It's about time they went after the Tea Party.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

It's on at 3:45 Eastern

----------


## matt0611

> It's about time they went after the Tea Party.


Yeah, its only been 4 years

----------


## Paulitics 2011

When does it start?

----------


## KingRobbStark

Nice. Lets bring the Tea Party back to its roots.

----------


## bluesc

Hopefully Sen. Tom Davis is there to warm the room before Ron speaks.

----------


## muh_roads

I think the tea party is too far gone and too co-opted by neocon chickenhawk RINO's...military industrial boobus runs deep when initially it didn't.

Hope for the best, expect the worst.

----------


## BUSHLIED

It says 3:45pm.

----------


## The Goat

SC Sen. Tom Davis could be a route to a revival of the tea party.

----------


## No Free Beer

how can anyone consider anyone other than Paul "tea party"? The dude started the movement. The dude just got an endorsement from a tea party state senator.

----------


## jbuttell

> I think the tea party is too far gone and too co-opted by neocon chickenhawk RINO's...military industrial boobus runs deep when initially it didn't.
> 
> Hope for the best, expect the worst.


Agreed. When Rush, Shanity, Levin all claim to be tea party... when alleged tea party vote goes to people like Santorum or Gingrich, you know it's become nothing but a joke.

----------


## LibertyIn08

Anyone have another live stream? CNN.com one never works for me.

----------


## EaSy

try this one: http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLi...stream=stream1

----------


## tfurrh

this lady......gah.

----------


## tfurrh

nvmnd

----------


## swissaustrian

Shouldn't Ron be on now?

----------


## dancjm

What time is it ET?

----------


## Revolution9

Tim Scott is funny..

Rev9

----------


## dancjm

I dont get it, is it on?

If not what time is it on?

Sorry I am confused as I am in England.

Also what time is tonights debate? anyone have a stream?

Thanks.

----------


## BigByrd47119

Comes on at 3:45 EST and it is currently 2:18 EST.

We got time.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

> I dont get it, is it on?
> 
> If not what time is it on?
> 
> Sorry I am confused as I am in England.
> 
> Also what time is tonights debate? anyone have a stream?
> 
> Thanks.


Debate is on at 9pm eastern time, so for you it'll probably be on around 1 or 2 in the morning.  The thing on CNN starts at 345pm eastern, so again around 1945 or 2045 for you.

EDIT for military time

----------


## pipewerKz

Should be on at 12:45PM PST. One more hour.

----------


## smithtg

got the feed running

some chick talking about david dewherst - a perry crony

----------


## dancjm

Thanks guys! Im gonna be up till 2am to watch the debate!

I have http://live.cnn.com/ open for RP @ Tea Party Gathering, is that the right place to be? No feeds loading at the mo.

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

why is there no audio??

Nevermind that was my audio alone lol

----------


## Tyler_Durden

frothy coming up.....

----------


## smithtg

one question (guy talking now)   "why do they deserve our vote"   Ron should say, because the first REAL tea partiers came from my 2008 campaign.   Each candidate gets 20 minutes

frothy up, getting some pumps from this dude.  oh well sounds like a neocon

----------


## smithtg

frothy vesting it today

----------


## bcreps85

Not his best speech, in my opinion, but it wasn't bad.  It was short and sweet, and specifically pointed out that the bible says we must have honest money and tied it to our current predicament, and of course referred to his followers as "the remnant" in his biblical reference.  He definitely portrayed himself in the shoes of these biblical figures he spoke of, which I think made a connection.  Focusing on what he would do and not bringing other candidates into his speech was probably a good choice for this audience.  The crowd seemed pleased.

Looks like Newt is late again and they are having a bunch of people fill the time...

----------


## Lavitz

> NEWT IS ALWAYS LATE. RON IS ALWAYS ON TIME.
> 
> The reason RON should be President and NEWT should not.


This. I remember Newt was 30 minutes late for that one town hall I attended.

Not to mention if he left the Tea Party event right after his speech, that would mean Ron only left about 5 minutes before him. Ron also gave a 10 minute speech, giving Newt 5 more minutes to travel than Ron had, and he still manages to be late.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Anyone got a tube?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

What is it with Newt's wife... is that plastic hair removable? it's exactly the same every single day, week, month. The shape never changes and it never moves. Do you style it with a chisel and hammer?

----------


## unknown

So Ron did speak at the Tea Party thing?

----------


## Sweman

I feel like going ballistic negrepping all f**king trolls spewing negativity in this thread.

----------


## EaSy

no, no speech at the tea party thing

----------


## Kevin Smyth

> I feel like going ballistic negrepping all f**king trolls spewing negativity in this thread.


    Take a Midol honey.

----------


## asurfaholic

tube update?

----------


## unknown

> I feel like going ballistic negrepping all f**king trolls spewing negativity in this thread.


I'm unhappy about Ron not being able to speak either but I'm not sure why people are blaming him or the campaign...

----------


## RonPaulFever

TOOOOOOOOOOOB

----------


## Crotale

TUBEZ Pl0x.

----------


## Sweman

> I'm unhappy about Ron not being able to speak either but I'm not sure why people are blaming him or the campaign...


exactly

----------

